
How To Write A Misleading Headline - jasonlbaptiste
http://www.avc.com/a_vc/2009/02/how-to-write-a-misleading-headline.html
======
TrevorJ
I half-expected this to go to something unrelated to the headline, then I
remembered that this isn't Digg or Reddit and I relaxed and clicked the link
to a nice, informative article.

~~~
swombat
So what you're saying is that the headline was misleading. It led you into
expecting to be misled, but since it was not misleading, your expectation
never realised - so you were misled.

~~~
TrevorJ
I never thought of that, good point. The recursiveness of this whole thing is
giving me a headache. No more self-referential headlines!

